# Phonewatch .... Eircom-Original Service Contract



## igora (2 Aug 2016)

Hi All, 

Hoping someone can help me out here with a query I have regarding what was Eircom "Phonewatch". 
I have a system installed since 2007 in a commercial premises. I paid from day one, full maintenance/service along with the monitoring fee each year. I never have had a break in cover and always had the system serviced annually. 
I now have had a piece of the hardware (outside bell box/siren) giving trouble and Phonewatch want to charge me €250 to replace it. 

My question is, does anyone know or indeed can anyone remember if there were exclusions in the warranty contract?

I always thought that was the point of paying for the service/system guarantee, but perhaps I am wrong. Thank you.


----------



## Marion (2 Aug 2016)

I have phonewatch on a private home. 

They replaced my outside box free of charge last year  - the technician who arrived decided it was necessary to replace it as well as my alarm control box inside. 

I had no hand act or part in this assessment. I just had an issue with the alarm going off unexpectedly and I rang them to send somebody out to investigate.

i paid for maintenance as well as monitoring last year. 

You should definitely challenge this charge by Phonewatch.

Marion


----------



## MrEarl (3 Aug 2016)

Hello,

I have recently had a call from them, wanting to come out and change my box because I've an old Eircom Phonewatch box and they want to put the new branded one up.

If you are in a similar scenario, see if they will swap the box (and when the person swapping the box calls out, ask him/ her if they will fix the issue for you as a nixer)


----------



## igora (3 Aug 2016)

Thanks for your replies. The bell box, I have contains the flashing light and siren. They have offered to replace it with a dummy box for free, however given that it is a commercial premises and no residents living in the vicinity, I would prefer to have the original box replaced, as it definitely is more of a deterrent.
This is going on for months, and PW are using noise pollution laws excuses et... so as not  to replace the box. Funny though, if I agree to pay the €250 these laws go out the window.
I currently am left with a disabled siren box, which must contravene their original service agreement.
I am forever waiting for "manager/supervisors" to resolve this issue or even call me back to discuss further.
I too have PW at home also.


----------



## Leo (3 Aug 2016)

Why not take the opportunity and move away to a supplier offering modern technology at a lower price?

Phonewatch were bought out by Sector in 2013, and they now only supply kit that they manufacture. It's a useful model that allows them to shift kit that can't compete in the open market. The issue you have now is that this Sector kit isn't compatible with the old PW equipment you have, so the only way to get you back to a functioning alarm is for you to get more of their equipment installed. With that, you will then be tied to PW for the life of the system as no one else can service it, unlike most modern systems where you will be able to shop around for a better deal.

There is much, much better kit out there, almost always at a lower price without getting you tied in to only one provider.


----------



## igora (9 Aug 2016)

Thanks All. Still no contact from Phonewatch to date.


----------



## MrEarl (10 Aug 2016)

Leo said:


> ....There is much, much better kit out there, almost always at a lower price without getting you tied in to only one provider.



Very interesting Leo,

I take it you've put a bit of time into researching this .. any suggestions for a short list one should look at, for residential purposes ?

Thanks.


----------



## igora (16 Aug 2016)

Update: Phonewatch, Customer Care Manager eventually rang and still will not replace the faulty box/siren without payment, as they now have to outsource it. External hardware is not guaranteed under warranty it seems. I beg to differ. Looks like its stalemate.


----------



## Leo (17 Aug 2016)

MrEarl said:


> I take it you've put a bit of time into researching this .. any suggestions for a short list one should look at, for residential purposes ?



Sorry, was away for a few days.

Yeah, I replaced my own alarm a few years back and spent some time looking into what was available at the time. One of my inlaws runs a security business, so I also spoke to him to get his thoughts. 

The two main options are Siemens SPC and the HKC SW1070 systems. There's a good comparison here. I went with the HKC option, it was cheaper and did everything I needed. The beauty of hybrid panels is that you can use cheap wired sensors where you already have cables, or its easy to run new ones and still have the ability to add wireless for the trickier places. I've wireless sensors covering my shed that is ~15m from the back of the house.

Since then, both suppliers have released mobile apps, but HKC charge €8 for theirs along with an annual fee!! You also need an HKC account that only a PSA installer can set up. If mobile access is important to you, you might be better taking the extra up-front hit on the Siemens system to avoid the on-going charges.


----------



## MrEarl (17 Aug 2016)

Hi Leo,

Many thanks for this.  I will have a closer look over the next few days.

Regards,


----------



## carolM (15 Jun 2017)

Hi there , my query is not completely related to the above but maybe someone might help ... I have an oldish eircom system in my house and a year ago I declined the monitoring from eircom .... since then a beeping goes off in the alarm every 12 hours 8 O clock in winter evening and morning and 9 O clock in the summer evening and morning .... eircom rang me to offer me and upgrade to sign back up to the monitoring a number of months ago and I said no ! But asked about this Alarm , they said that for a fee they would sort it out ? I didn't take it up ... I have to enter my disarm code when this beeping goes off so obviously if I am out of the house for more than 12 hours this beeping will continue until the disarm code is entered ... short of cutting wires ? Does anyone have a solution ? Thanking you


----------



## Leo (15 Jun 2017)

Eircom haven't run PhoneWatch since 2013. What ever you do, do not go near the PhoneWatch 'upgrade', they're using old technology that no other company can service or monitor, so you will be locked into the most expensive monitoring service in the country with a poor system. The default PhoneWatch system will only detect a burglar once they are inside your house. Pretty much all the competition will offer detection on a break-in attempt. They will also only install systems that give you the opportunity to shop around each time your monitoring contract is up for renewal.

You are far better off shop around the PSA registered [broken link removed] in your area and pricing a modern alarm system with perimeter protection, and cheaper monitoring.


----------

